# Possible New Record? - Oldest Duck Band Return



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

let's call it a _yarn_ at this point, but one that I was told directly by the hunter.

While I was up on PEI, I paid a visit and to share some Ale with an ol' salty dawg/ goose killer. (he's old school; seaweed dekes for black ducks, handmade stuffers for geese and they wax pluck everything they shoot).

so during the visit he starts to tell me about getting a phone call from the USFW (actually USGS/BBL, I'd say) earlier in the fall about a band recovery he submitted. Apparently, he could have shot the oldest duck ever recorded (28yrs).

She asked him to send in the band for their verification, so we'll have to see what comes of it.

Let's keep it as a yarn for now, because I find it hard to believe that you could even read a 28yr old band at all. (said it was difficult to make it out even with magnification) and I'm assuming he messed up some numbers (did I say he likes a wee nip now and then?)

I guess we'll see once the BBL is done with their inspection!


just thought it interesting and comical in way. He's the kind of guy that couldn't care less about a band. "pays them no mind"
Only turned this one in because knew it was quite old and thought someone else might find it interesting. So to then get a phone call from the states and some lady fella questioning him? well... he didnt' take it kindly (probably told her to "stick it", knowing him) and then offered to mail it down (so she could do it herself!)

I'll try and keep up on this to see what all comes of it. would be kinda neat for me personally. You know; To know the guy (ol' cummudgeon) that shot the oldest duck on record! At least the headline would be interesting; _"Seaweed bags oldest, wariest(?) Duck?"_


----------



## grul722 (Nov 12, 2008)

That is a pretty old bird of it is true. It must have tasted like shoe leather.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Was it a black duck? That thing was older than me!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

yep, 

An Old, wiley Black duck.


succumbed to #3 _Heavy Metal _poisoning via seaweed mounds.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Maybe at first he thought it was Michelle Obama calling, asking for his opinion on socialized medicine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

wavie said:


> Maybe at first he thought it was Michelle Obama calling, asking for his opinion on socialized medicine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hah!

when is your work visa up?! 


but funny that you mentioned politics and social issues. Invariably, our discussions always, always go from hunting,fishing topics to then center on taxes, Pogey (unemployment checks), Healthcare reform or "Obama's plan" and how he should look at how they do it here in Canada. 

"_go to the doctor, doesn't matter what it cost..., I don't give them one Loonie_"

_"yeah? Well I don't want to wait 5mths for that same doctor to set my arm when it's broke! you do pay for it - you just pay it up front through taxes."_

tends to go downhill from there... :evil:


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

did he just get around to sending in the band info from the bird he shot 20 or more years ago?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I wonder if it looked anything like this...




















(Sorry Boss, but you've been duped before)


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Didn't someone on this forum last year have a band from a bluebill that was 27 years old???


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

The first large-scale North American banding program was established in 1922.
Through 2007, about 16 million waterfowl have been banded in North America, including about 13 million ducks. 
Biologists band more than 200,000 ducks and nearly 150,000 geese and swans in North America each year. 
About 85,000-90,000 bands are reported each year.
Through 2009, most duck banding efforts have focused on mallards. The mallard is the most commonly banded and most commonly harvested duck in the United States and Canada. Approximately 7 million mallards have been banded through 2007.
The oldest known waterfowl banded in North America was a Canada goose that lived to be 30 years and 4 months old. The oldest mallard lived to 26 years, 4 months

A friend has a Can Band 16 years old? Saw the paper work.???


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

mi duckdown said:


> The first large-scale North American banding program was established in 1922.
> Through 2007, about 16 million waterfowl have been banded in North America, including about 13 million ducks.
> Biologists band more than 200,000 ducks and nearly 150,000 geese and swans in North America each year.
> About 85,000-90,000 bands are reported each year.
> ...


And I still can't shoot one that has a band:lol:......Some day......Mack


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> Didn't someone on this forum last year have a band from a bluebill that was 27 years old???


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=212392&

Close- it was 20. That was about the first thing I thought of when I saw the birds age too.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

bigrackmack said:


> And I still can't shoot one that has a band:lol:......Some day......Mack


Stop whining! I remember someone getting a 9 year-old band a couple of years ago!!!:lol:


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I got a band on a redhead in 2000, that was banded in 1983. The band was thin and smooth so I sent it in. They use an acid etch to bring up the numbers. It was banded in BC as a hatchling. I shot it in Mexico.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Ieatantlers said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=212392&
> 
> Close- it was 20. That was about the first thing I thought of when I saw the birds age too.


Yep, that's it...thanks.:coolgleam


----------



## Squints (Oct 21, 2009)

Ieatantlers said:


> That thing was older than me!


Lol, exactly what I was thinking. That's crazy if so...


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Current from 2007. A 29.5 yr. old Can http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/BBL/homepage/long1290.htm


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the info Frank
(guess I coulda/woulda/shoulda looked that up first! - thought it was 26yrs)


as for the old recovery, new report scenario; naw. not this guy. when i say a band means nothing... I mean zippo. if anything, he'd show more disdain than celebration. (a dumb duck that got caught!). 
I fully believe he only took interest this one time because of the apparent condition of the band.

Keep you posted on any updates!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Branta said:


> Thanks for the info Frank
> (guess I coulda/woulda/shoulda looked that up first! - thought it was 26yrs)


Well it is 26 for a black duck. Maybe the old dude meant he shot the oldest black- not duck in general.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

It appears that the longevity page is not up to date since it doesn't have gunner's 19 yr old bluebill on it. 

I know my Dad shot an old banded redhead when I was a kid. I know he had to send in the band to get it read. It would be cool to be able plug Dad's name in and find out what birds he had reported then I could remember for sure how old that bird was. There are probably privacy issues with that.


----------

